# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  hard reset of Lg f120l

## mohamed73

Turn off the phone.
Press and hold both Volume down + HOME + Search buttons + POWER on your LG Optimus 4G LTE phone.
Factory reset wipe data.

----------

